# How Much is My Computer Worth?



## applelove7 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi,

I am trying to sell my computer but I don't know around how much it's worth. Can someone help me?

Model Name: Power Mac G4
Model Identifier: PowerMac3,6
Processor Name: PowerPC G4 (2.1)
Processor Speed: 867 MHz
Number Of CPUs: 2
L2 Cache (per CPU): 256 KB
L3 Cache (per CPU): 1 MB
Memory: 1 GB
Bus Speed: 133 MHz
Boot ROM Version: 4.4.8f2

CD/DVD Burner
160GB Hard Drive


----------



## pelokwin (Apr 2, 2008)

Welcome Applelove7
I bought a iBook G4(my specs are in bold)

_Model Name: Power Mac G4 
Model Identifier: PowerMac3,6 * powerbook 6,5*
Processor Name: PowerPC G4 (2.1) *same*
Processor Speed: 867 MHz *1.33GHz*
Number Of CPUs: 2 * 1*
L2 Cache (per CPU): 256 KB * 512*
L3 Cache (per CPU): 1 MB * N/A*
Memory: 1 GB *768*
Bus Speed: 133 MHz *same*
Boot ROM Version: 4.4.8f2 *4.8.7f1*

CD/DVD Burner * same*
160GB Hard Drive _ *40GB*

It came with airport installed, micro.office04,Mac OS X 10.4.11
The battery life was about 3hrs
I paid $768.00 on eBay with no bids(buy it now opp.)
So I guess it depends on _where_ you sell it and if you are going to sell any extra software with it.
I hope this helps


----------



## applelove7 (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Pelokin,

How long ago did you purchase your lappy? Also, would you put a price on it?

Thanks!!!
AppleLove7


----------



## VegasACF (May 27, 2005)

Not trying to be a jerk, but it is worth precisely what someone will pay you for it. Depends on how you market it, and to whom. There is no _real_ answer to your question.

If your computer is capable of booting natively into Mac OS 9 it may be worth more to someone who needs that capability than to someone who doesn't need that capability.

Sorry to be of little help, but it's the truth.


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

My friend bought a mac with similar specs to the one you're selling, on ebay about 7-8 months ago for $75.

I guess the guy selling it didn't really care about the money as much as just getting rid of his old comp.


----------



## pelokwin (Apr 2, 2008)

Good day Applelove7,
I bought it about 1 year ago. As for a price I have no idea. Are you going to sell on eBay?


----------



## Remag1234 (Aug 25, 2008)

Applelove, your computer is not worth much. I have a 2002 Quicksilver 1.5Gigs Ram, 120GB New HardDrive with 3 USB cards. I'm keeping it because it's worth more as a backup if my new Macbook needs to be returned for repair [not likely, but it does happen]. What is $75-100 buy, not much and I don't want to be without a computer for 1 hour.


----------



## Yankee Rose (Jul 14, 1999)

applelove7:

I reference EveryMac.com when I want to find out a ballpark current retail price on a used Mac.

Here's a link to specific information on your system.

Hope that helps.


----------

